# 10 Wild And Crazy Facts About Ketchup



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2014)

Ah, ketchup—that wonderful and delicious condiment that Americans love. We love it so much that, on average, we consume about three bottles per year, with kids and teens gobbling the most. Thirsty and want to break a world record? Drink a bottle very quickly. The fastest time to drink a 120-milliliter (4 oz) bottle of ketchup is 32.37 seconds. German TV reporter Benedikt Weber drank it through a straw February 17, 2012 at Chong’s Diner in Nuremberg. The condiment can be an obsession and is certainly the source of some very unusual facts.

http://listverse.com/2014/07/29/10-wild-and-crazy-facts-about-ketchup/


----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2014)

Makes nice fake blood too.


----------

